# Please Help!!!!!! Problem Installing GTA San Andreas on Windows 7 Ultimate



## rahul2097 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

I've a problem , when I install GTA San Andreas on my PC on Windows 7 Ultimate, First of all i don't understand the language. 
Second I see this error while installing








thanks for help.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

What language are you using in Windows, and what language is GTA?

Post a screenshot showing the GTA setup window.

Are you using the original retail CD, a backup copy, or a file that you've downloaded from the internet?


----------

